# Picking Up Our 1st Rv (23rs) This Week



## Rayboule (Apr 24, 2005)

We have spent the last two months shopping for our 1st RV. After seeing the Outback at a show my wife really liked the floor plans. I was not sure about all that white, so we kept looking at other TTâ€™s. We kept coming back to the Outbackâ€™s. After finding this site doing a Google search I could not stop reading the forms. By the end of the night I was convinced the Outback was for us. THANKS FOR ALL THE INFO.


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Congrats

Welcome to the family, and great choice on the 23RS. We have had ours two months and love it. the DW even is making excuses to go camping now. action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad to see another Outbacker!

Welcome to the forum. You will find all the information (and more) on this site. Everyone in more then will to help out.









Which Outback model are you looking to buy?


----------



## Rayboule (Apr 24, 2005)

Sorry, We bought the 23RS form the local dealer here in Sacramento. Looking forward to picking it up this Thursday. Going on a short shake down trip to the delta this weekend.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome rayboule action

congrats on the new trailer









you are not to far from us, we live in the bay area, san lorenzo to be exact, also big niner fans







.

where in the delta are you going, doing any









also which rv show did you attend?

darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Rayboule to the group and congrats on the 23RS.

Don action


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Congratulations and Welcome !

We have had our 23rs @ six weeks and have been out just once, but everything has been working great.

Just the beginning of many great times.

Keith


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new trailer!!!!

We have only had ours for about 2 months but because of the people on this site, I feel like Ihave been camping all my life. (maybe I am getting alittle cocky)

I hope that the camper gives you and your family lots of good times and memories, after all that is what we buy them for.

Have fun,

Gary


----------



## Rayboule (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks Derrel,

We are going to Snug Harbor. Itâ€™s a Marina/RV park north of Rio Vista. We don't normally camp in the delta but I wanted to do a short shake down trip be foe we take the new TT on our annual Memorial Day trip to Stampede Reservoir (Truckee Area).

We attended two shows at Cal Expo and one at McClellan AFB here in Sacramento.

Eric


----------



## bmat1962 (Apr 23, 2005)

Hey!!! Congratulations! We bought our first TT and bought the 23 RS too!!! Our first trip is coming up Memorial Day Weekend and I can't wait. Good luck with yours.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Welcome Rayboule I too bought my 28BHS in sac. at Happy Daze rv is that where you got yours? They were great to deal with. And congrats on a great choice you will have many good times with it
















Jim


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

Rayboule said:


> Thanks Derrel,
> 
> We are going to Snug Harbor. Itâ€™s a Marina/RV park north of Rio Vista. We don't normally camp in the delta but I wanted to do a short shake down trip be foe we take the new TT on our annual Memorial Day trip to Stampede Reservoir (Truckee Area).
> 
> ...


eric action .

enjoy the weekend sunny 
i have heard of snug harbor but have never been before. looks like the weather is going to be nice, forcast for rain here tonight then bye bye winter hopefully. anyway have a good shake down trip, let us know how it goes.

darrel


----------

